# Pals



## squatting dog (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2020)

That is adorable.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 11, 2020)

And they say that cats and dogs are enemies?  That pic is just adorable!


----------



## toffee (Mar 11, 2020)

love  love   love  it …………………….


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 95076


Awwww...how sweet is that...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

My first dog, Laddie. Have no idea what breed he was .. didn't care. He was beautiful and smart.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

My sister's dog, many years ago. Mika was a Japanese Spaniel.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)




----------



## jujube (May 18, 2020)

Awwwww....what happy photos!  I want a quokka of my own.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2020)

jujube said:


> Awwwww....what happy photos!  I want a quokka of my own.


Me too! And a Koala, an Otter, a Cat, a Penguin and an Elephant, but haven't got the room.


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Me too! And a Koala, an Otter, a Cat, a Penguin and an Elephant, but haven't got the room.


"I want a hippopotamus for Christmas....."


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My first dog, Laddie. Have no idea what breed he was .. didn't care. He was beautiful and smart.


He was the poky little puppy breed


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2021)

Great thread

I don't have any pics, but I do have a little story;


*Dawgs*

I have some fond thoughts of our beagle, Joey.
Gotta say, he was my dog, even though he was meant for the boys.
Yeah, he was my deer dog.
Man, he could flush ‘em out.
The only thing is, I could never get him to run ‘em to me.
Oh, he could run ‘em by me.
On the dead run, hopping, leaping galloping.
So, we mostly just got our exercise. All three of us.

We had this neighbor lady, my wife’s friend.
Smug.
She was the neighborhood pre-google era self-proclaimed font of all info ever known.
Had that all knowing, smirky smug smile when you argued with her, even when she was obviously in over her head.

I may have actually hated her.

She was a churchy.
Always pressing my lady to ‘come, enjoy the wonderfulness of salvation’.
Almost ruined things for us.
But I actually came to enjoy the aspect of church.
You see, we agreed to send the boys with her family every Sunday morning.
Faithfully.
We’d get up, make sure they were ready to be picked up.
Wave bye bye.
Look at each other.
Close the curtains.
And…well…..you know.
Ya gotta just work things to yer advantage sometimes.

Yeah, that lady irritated the hell outta me.

There was that one time, however, that I most enjoyed.

She was in our front yard, all hunkered down, lettin’ Joey lick her face.
Man, he was goin’ at it, didn’t miss a spot.

‘Uh, that dog has some peculiar habits, you might reconsider him licking yer face.’

‘Oh, dogs have the cleanest of mouths, and he loves me.’

(OK, I won’t mention him just now gobbling up his own vomit from over indulging in yer compost pile, then crapping and dining on that).
‘Yeah, he really likes you, boy. You sure have a way with animals.’

‘ I was raised on a farm.’

‘Yes, I can see that. Surely can.’

Joey was probably the smartest dog I ever had.
Not bring me my slippers smart, but he had a logic about him.

I’ve never really had a dumb dog.
Just some that didn’t seem to have much of a plan.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 27, 2021)




----------

